# LCT 420 CC Motor Questions



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I just happened to jump over to LCT's website and they offer 3 different 420 CC motors. I believe Ariens is using their "Stormforce 420 motor, designed for sub zero temperatures". But that model lists the motor at "25.5 ft lbs. @3040 RPM's" whereas Ariens lists there's at "21 ft.lbs", which is the same as LCT's CMXX 420 motor. Does Ariens use the Stormforce and detune it for maybe more longevity or extended life cycle ?? Or do they use the CMXX motor instead ?? Just curious as to which they use. Thanks. 

https://lctusa.com/displacement/420cc/


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

The Ariens engine isn't exactly like any of the engines on that page. LCT probably produces a customized version for Ariens.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Iirc the CMXX would have an air filter where the stormforce is just a carb with metal mesh as you're less likely to get dirt/dust in the winter.. unless of course you blow dirt... 



Used a big oskosh blower that had a 750hp detroit running it and took out a 6-8" lift of gravel on a tight uphill turn, didn't have it wide open either, probably about 1200 rpm and I didn't notice a difference between the gravel and the snow for loading the engine. Other than that I don't normally hit dirt on my "little" snowblower.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

ELaw said:


> The Ariens engine isn't exactly like any of the engines on that page. LCT probably produces a customized version for Ariens.


That's what I was thinking. Ariens doesn't use "an off the shelf" LCT motor, but has LCT build them a motor to their specifications. I just came across the website and it looked like Ariens used their Stormforce 420 CC, not the CMXX, but the specs didn't match up. I figured they'd want the max 25.5 ft lbs of torque for bragging rights, but I guess if in order to get that kind of torque / HP, you give up reliability and longevity, Ariens would choose the latter over max power.


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Wondering if it'd be possible, and if so, how much of a hassle, to convert this to 12v key start, as was apparently done with a Briggs and Stratton, described in this thread: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ion/138577-upgraded-12v-key-start-lights.html ??

I guess you'd have to start with a 12v starter motor - maybe this one? https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/20001526.htm


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

My problem is I have the 2019 Ariens with the LCT motor and guys on here mentioned there's no 12 volt starter for this motor. Briggs you can obviously find one. I'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If the starter from one of the other LCT 420cc engines will fit, the CMXX and MAXX variants have 12v starters available. Then you'd just have to put together an appropriate rectifier / regulator setup for keeping the battery charged from the stator output.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Gotta wonder if there is a typo on the LCT page . . . for the 369, the numbers very closely patch the Ariens ratings (LCT shows 17.2). The 414 shows 20 ft-lb, and under "Winter engines" as a group, the 420 isn't even listed (and it;s hard to imagine 6cc going from 20 to 25.5 ft-lb, where the 45cc jump from the 369 to the 414 just gives 3 . . .). But when you do find the 420 elsewhere, 25.5 is shown . . . 

Very odd . . .


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

I wonder how complicated this would be?

Do the current 36" EFI machines charge the EFI system battery, which is some odd voltage (not 12v), as well as run the light?

Or is this crazy? Are these new machines truly a one-pull start? The 12v machines are just so easy. I just put a smart charger on my 924508 for a few days in the fall, and it's good for the whole winter.



rslifkin said:


> If the starter from one of the other LCT 420cc engines will fit, the CMXX and MAXX variants have 12v starters available. Then you'd just have to put together an appropriate rectifier / regulator setup for keeping the battery charged from the stator output.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

WintersBone said:


> I wonder how complicated this would be?
> 
> Do the current 36" EFI machines charge the EFI system battery, which is some odd voltage (not 12v), as well as run the light?
> 
> Or is this crazy? Are these new machines truly a one-pull start? The 12v machines are just so easy. I just put a smart charger on my 924508 for a few days in the fall, and it's good for the whole winter.


Yes, and it's not odd at all for a 6 cell NiMH pack (same as RC cars) at 7.2 volts . . . Onboard charger appears to be part of the ECU, and they give you a separate charger for off season maintenance. Stator is normal 12 volt - runs lights, warmers, EFI, as well as providing power for charging the battery and providing the speed source to the EFI.


----------



## MarkChambers (Oct 20, 2019)

WintersBone said:


> I wonder how complicated this would be?
> 
> Do the current 36" EFI machines charge the EFI system battery, which is some odd voltage (not 12v), as well as run the light?
> 
> Or is this crazy? Are these new machines truly a one-pull start? The 12v machines are just so easy. I just put a smart charger on my 924508 for a few days in the fall, and it's good for the whole winter.


It’s listed separately:

https://lctusa.com/product/stormforce-414-2/

And yes they’re one pull start.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I saw under "options" on that LCT website for the 420 CC motors they offer 120 volt electric start but I didn't see that they offer 12 volt DC option. So is it easy enough to find starters for these if you want to add a battery and convert to 12 volt DC electric start ??? I'll probably never use the 120 volt electric start as I'm too lazy to pull out an extension cord and will just use the manual pull start. But if I could convert it easily, I'd definitely use the electric start and add an LED light bar. But I was under the impression that unlike B & S motors which have a 12 volt starter available, LCT does not.


----------

